# International Shipping



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I have someone is Virginia that may ship to me (sto's) I am supposed to find out for them the shipping procedures when it is international flying. I phoned a couple of airllines, didn't get to far with it...my questions are:

1: They would need an individual heath certificate from a vet , or would a group one do? I think a guy I knew said group but I'm not sure

2> do they need a vet at the border/ and how is that arranged? (I had to pick up a lemur once for a friend and I think the vet had to see the animal if I remember correctly)

3: Do I need some kind of certificate from health or whatever dept I have to go through?

thanks,


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I brought 5 hedgies in from the US last year but I drove them back so I haven't actually flown any across the boarder. I needed to get a Health Certificate from a USDA vet, all the hedgies were listed on the one certificate. I also had to make an appointment with the CFIA vet at the boarder crossing where I came into Canada so he could inspect the hedgies. The requirements for bringing them into Canada vary with the state they originate from. Your best bet is to phone the CFIA office nearest you and find out the requirements. They were really helpful when I had questions. If you google either CFIA or Canada Food Inspection Agency you should be able to get some info. 

Off topic a little, it was funny when the vet inspected them at the border, he had never seen a hedgie before and was scared to touch them. I had to hold each on for him while he "looked" at it. Then he asked how to sex hedgehogs so I had to explain that to him as well. Then I had to pay him for doing this. LOL


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

lol that's funny about the vet!
Thanks for the information, I will pass it along. I don't know if the person will be willing to ship if they have to make arrangements for the border vet, hopefully I can do it from my end.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You're welcome. You should be able to book the vet from your end, just have to tell them when and where the hedgies will be crossing.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

It looks like I have to book the border vet from here, and he also told me that I don't need to get a permit or health certificate. At least at this end, the breeder will have to find out if he needs a health certificate from his end..


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Connie,

I would get a health certificate just in case. I called numerous times and got told different things some say you don't need it, some say you do, and some say it is mandatory. I know both times I have shipped in I was always asked for the health certification. When I inquired about other exotics with the vet when he was there he said any exotic that comes in needs to have a vet health certificate from the state/country of origin. 

I wouldn't want you to get caught with a "by the book" vet and him deny them entry due to not having that one piece of paper.


----------

